# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Hope I'm in the right forum

## pezfaerie

;)I posted this in another forum but hopefully now this is the right place. Here's what I posted:


Having worked in a Drs office that accepted VSP I know how much VSP reimburses Drs for transitions lenses for our State program. Knowing this and now working for an independent raises some questions for me and maybe you all here on opti board could help in answering them. 
Isnt VSP breaking the anti-kickback statute by paying dr.s for transitions for state employees since they dont pay on any other plan?Isnt the State also in violation of the same law by offering VSP that covers transitions ONLY in an in network situation because this would be referring their plan members to In Network Dr.sIf the above is true whom do I write to to light a fire?Working in the situation that I do now and not being an in- network provider I understand how extremely unfair VSPs practices are by not including Opticians. That also poses another question; since VSP doesnt allow us to be part of their in-network providers isnt that in some way restriction of trade?

----------

